# U know me, more shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^That's the g/f's lol


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! nice pics! What is that second fish??


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Its some kind of shell dweller cichlid


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

my god, those are beautiful pics!  ive always wondered...how are u getting such good pics of you cichlids and how do you put them on that black background?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Photoshop??


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

experience, Im sure


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots MP!! Your g/f's betta looks like mine :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol i read your loading tags, something like bettaugly.jpg. I take it your not crazy about the betta then, eh?


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice shots! They're very nice!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

It took me a few minutes of sitting and looking at pic 5 but I finally saw them! Awww they are adorable. Nothing like baby bristle kids. 

Photos 1, 2 & 6 are spectacular also. Great job!

May I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx guys, patience and cropping the photo out onto a black background that we have to erase onto the photos lol time consuming, that's why i dont do it to all my shots.

Couple pics were taken with a kodak easyshare 4.0meg and some with a nikon 7.0 meg camera, more to come!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice fish and shots!


----------

